
Overpowered smart contract owner: decentralized totalitarianism - discovan
https://blog.smartdec.net/overpowered-smart-contract-owner-decentralized-totalitarianism-15e32fb2af4c
======
firefakel
Hot title)))

~~~
discovan
Trying to keep as hot as possible without misrepresenting the contents)

